# Explosion In Nashville



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A parked vehicle exploded in downtown Nashville this morning.
Feds are investigating. Supposedly an RV. Accident, or intentional? The damage appears to a novice like me to be more than a stove propane bottle going up.
Pictures at link.

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9087589/Bomb-squad-called-RV-explodes-Nashville-html


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Is it beginning?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That was quite a blast for a RV propane tank. Accident or intentional? Don't know.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hard to tell from what they show. If intentional why not set it off where there would be more people?

Will be interesting times for a while 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

That ain't good
Goods news is no one killed, according to news


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Is it beginning?


What? A revolution?
Never happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> Hard to tell from what they show. If intentional why not set it off where there would be more people?
> 
> Will be interesting times for a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's the reason I think it may be an accident. When setting off bombs it's location, location, location.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Any strategic reasoning for the area, other than AT&T,


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What? A revolution?
> Never happen.


No, not a revolution. Do you think patriots are going to set off a car bomb in Nashville? No, not a revolution.

Also, never does not exist.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They called the bomb squad before it detonated, that means they saw something inside that scared them.

That sure as hell was not a propane explosion, higher velocity than that.

If you are going to use propane, use it as a FAY bomb with a TT.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big ol mosque in Murphreesboro outside of Nashville. Just sayin'


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Any strategic reasoning for the area, other than AT&T,


Perhaps ATT shut off his phone.:devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Big ol mosque in Murphreesboro outside of Nashville. Just sayin'


Murfreesboro use to be a nice place when I was there, spent a total of a month there myself.

Now it is contaminated with roaches and imams, basically one and the same,

the musk was not there when I was there, nor was the slime that occupies it today.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hodgeys or libtards?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rolling meth lab.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Police: Explosion in downtown Nashville is 'intentional bombing incident'

https://fox17.com/news/local/explos...essee-christmas-morning-hotel-broadway-nissan

another link states that there may be more devices in vehicles


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jason Steen @jasonashville
·
3h
BREAKING/(CON'T): Bomb squad is requesting NFD personnel to put out some small fires so they can further investigate. Special OPS confirms they have received information there could be additional devices in vehicles, advising personnel to stay away from all vehicles downtown.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342461826479640576


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What? A revolution?
> Never happen.


 No just the start of more violence. meant to scare people. People in fear will go along with most anything. More will come out about this, will it be the truth I doubt it. Sometimes better not to kill but send a message.
Accident? highly unlikely.
Plan that went wrong wen off to soon?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps the musk's message from allahole was not getting out, went back to the old method?"

If this is the beginning, then let it be, I wish I was 30+ years younger.

But I have unique skill sets that can become a force multiplier if needed.

Does not look like a "good old boy" action, but that of 90 IQ muzslimes IMHO.

Just to let you know I am bias.

I did my part in getting rid of those bastards in the ME.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So much for accident idea

"Nashville Police Chief John Drake says officers early Friday were responding to a shots fired call before they encountered the RV, which "had a recording saying a potential bomb would detonate within 15 minutes." Officers then evacuated people from area, made emergency announcements "to get people safe" before RV exploded."

"FBI is leading the investigation into the explosion" Be ready for a 20 year cover up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Perhaps the musk's message from allahole was not getting out, went back to the old method?"
> 
> If this is the beginning, then let it be, I wish I was 30+ years younger.
> 
> ...


 It is Christmas. the house is full of people There are firearms everywhere it is war they want so be it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be interesting to see who is blamed. Antifa or Militia. I'm sure the government and communists will blame some right wing group.

So this link has a video and recording. It's been confirmed that the recording was coming from the vehicles that exploded. Many conflicting reports about gun shots and police response. But witness confirmation the location of the warning and said it saved her life.

Video footage of the aftermath along with interviews shows some severe damage.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ng-broadcast-ahead-explosion-nashville-video/

I'll add this thought. If you look at the video you will see that the explosion seems to have happened in front of a large off-white building with very small slit style windows. There is a report that it's an AT&T center of some sort.

In houston there is a similar looking building downtown. It has one of the highest concentrations of datacenters in the state.

So my thought was that someone was trying to knock out the AT&T center or a large data center.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow am I happy to see these people on the job
"Police said Friday that the incident in Tennessee appears to be "an intentional act," pointing to a suspicious vehicle that blew up at approximately 6:30 a.m. local time."

Yep I would put cash money on that one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am wrong but don’t the followers of Mohamed usually strike without warning?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Another Governor's daughters boyfriend sacrificed for the greater good?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps I am wrong but don't the followers of Mohamed usually strike without warning?


Yes they do, but I will continue to blame the muzslimes. They suck anyways.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> They called the bomb squad before it detonated, that means they saw something inside that scared them.
> 
> That sure as hell was not a propane explosion, higher velocity than that.
> 
> If you are going to use propane, use it as a FAY bomb with a TT.


Good point. The camper would make a good containment vessel for a fertilizer bomb ala Ok City. Havent read to the end of the thread but it appears to have been a plan to kill a bunch of cops. Lured them to the scene on reports of gun shots. Supposedly the RV had a loud speaker hooked up telling folks it was fixing to blow. Maybe they thought that might prevent any other hate filled democrats from being killed while taking out the cops. Who knows. Should be mountains of evidence available to catch the bad actors pretty quick...not that any justice would be meted out.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Wow am I happy to see these people on the job
> "Police said Friday that the incident in Tennessee appears to be "an intentional act," pointing to a suspicious vehicle that blew up at approximately 6:30 a.m. local time."
> 
> Yep I would put cash money on that one.


Have they had the obligatory and congratulatory press briefing with 8 people standing behind the mayor or police chief, getting their praise for a job well done yet?

I feel like I'm watching the Oscars when they do that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Have they had the obligatory and congratulatory press briefing with 8 people standing behind the mayor or police chief, getting their praise for a job well done yet?
> 
> I feel like I'm watching the Oscars when they do that.


 And after it was over they high 5 each other about the great job they did BS the people that they were on the job.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, stay safe and continue your situational awareness.. Times are tense, millions are upset at the election. Unfortunately, someone will snap.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Perhaps the musk's message from allahole was not getting out, went back to the old method?"
> 
> If this is the beginning, then let it be, I wish I was 30+ years younger.
> 
> ...


I love it when an old bad-ass gets fired up. I bet you were a killing machine back in the day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OK ATT building. Other business in the area Bars ect. These places most likely had video cameras. We should have a lot more than a crappy picture.

"witness on the street may have seen something" If there were any they saw something. But you will not get a word out of them.

We pay these people a lot of money. Then we pay them millions in retirement.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I love it when an old bad-ass gets fired up. I bet you were a killing machine back in the day.


Me? Naw, just a wimp ass with a big mouth.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wonder if it was a test run to disable communications? I would imagine a coordinated multi-location attack could definitely cause some chaos.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me? Naw, just a wimp ass with a big mouth.


Oh hell no! You are a certified bad-ass. Just because you are older now doesn't change that. You have the heart of a warrior.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well maybe they were after the building. Hmmmm


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Wonder if it was a test run to disable communications? I would imagine a coordinated multi-location attack could definitely cause some chaos.


If this was a planned attempt to cut COMM's they were idiots.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We can "maybe" until the cows come home.

"They" have proven to us long ago...(many of us just got real wise to it 6-8 years ago)...that regardless of what really happened, we will never know the full truth. They will bend what they report for "our sake"...someone's sake.

I can't imagine my last breath from a stroke, with this on my mind.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Wonder if it was a test run to disable communications? I would imagine a coordinated multi-location attack could definitely cause some chaos.


They sure knocked out a whole bunch of cellphone, landline, wifi and 911 service with one bomb. I'd hate to see what a multi-location attack would look like. ...another good reason to have some radio skills and equipment

(from downdetector.com)


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Knocked out communications in parts of four states. Just a test? Portends of things to come.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Interesting coincidence









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LEO in Nashville are too busy enforcing Mask Mandates...


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> They called the bomb squad before it detonated, that means they saw something inside that scared them.
> 
> That sure as hell was not a propane explosion, higher velocity than that.
> 
> If you are going to use propane, use it as a FAY bomb with a TT.





bigwheel said:


> Good point. The camper would make a good containment vessel for a fertilizer bomb ala Ok City. Havent read to the end of the thread but it appears to have been a plan to kill a bunch of cops. Lured them to the scene on reports of gun shots. Supposedly the RV had a loud speaker hooked up telling folks it was fixing to blow. Maybe they thought that might prevent any other hate filled democrats from being killed while taking out the cops. Who knows. Should be mountains of evidence available to catch the bad actors pretty quick...not that any justice would be meted out.





fangfarrier said:


> Interesting coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could the right type of bomb simulate an EMP, especially to maximize damage to electronics like a collection of dominion voter fraud machines?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Could the right type of bomb simulate an EMP, especially to maximize damage to electronics like a collection of dominion voter fraud machines?


I don't think conventional bombs would do it, although there are devices that can. It would not surprise me at all, though, if such a claim were made in order to have an excuse about why the Dominion voter fraud machines cannot be conclusively investigated. I trust nothing and no one in the current Deep State era....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you see how much of the internet went down after the explosion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I want to know who drove the RV there and parked it. 
The video showing the explosion is being called into question too. It is a color video and after the gunfire, they started telling people to evacuate the area. Then the explosion, camera went black and white. Might be a software thing, automatic gain control etc.
But, the video was uploaded to youtube after the member joined in 2014. Only video ever uploaded.
We need facts, not speculations. ATT/Dominion audit etc etc..
https://redstate.com/nick-arama/2020/12/25/300057-n300057


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I want to know who drove the RV there and parked it.
> The video showing the explosion is being called into question too. It is a color video and after the gunfire, they started telling people to evacuate the area. Then the explosion, camera went black and white. Might be a software thing, automatic gain control etc.
> But, the video was uploaded to youtube after the member joined in 2014. Only video ever uploaded.
> We need facts, not speculations. ATT/Dominion audit etc etc..
> https://redstate.com/nick-arama/2020/12/25/300057-n300057


Curiouser and Curiouser......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is curious. I was thinking accident maybe at first because there were no casualties. But seeing more of the video and looking over the reports it appears this was a home grown strike at the AT&T building. If this had been our friendly neighborhood muslim terrorist there would have been a body count and no warning given. This was home grown.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think this is a diversion. Nashville? AT&T, etc etc? Seems off...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> ..........The video showing the explosion is being called into question too. It is a color video and after the gunfire, they started telling people to evacuate the area. Then the explosion, camera went black and white. Might be a software thing, automatic gain control etc.......


Many security cameras default to IR when it gets dark. The explosion created a bright flash, which the camera tried to compensate for. Then it got darker, which the camera assumed it's night time. So, it switched to IR, which is by default a grayscale image.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Too many conspiracy theories floating around. We have no clue yet. 

Only one thing I can draw from the event.. and it’s a guess too... the warning was to minimize or eliminate the loss of life. Not typically a Muslim process. The “bomb” went off in front of or very near the AT&T building that is a cloud data center as well as communications switching equipment. It knocked off a variety of services in a very wide area. 

So with that said, I would look at 2 things. 

1. A crime that took place or has taken place, in that wider area. Remember, various alarm systems were also taken off line as well as 911 services. 

2. This was a dry run of some sort to see if the above mentioned systems could be disrupted without major loss of life. 

There are a ton, as in MANY of these building around the US. I’ve been in and worked in them and I know how they are constructed. That RV would not have brought down the building. 

Time will tell but the issue now will be the MSM or other organization (3 letter type) covering up the real intent and/or outcome. 

Btw, speaking of conspiracy theory, there is a video circulating that shows the actual explosion from about a block away. It shows the RV, although very grainy, and then the explosion. What it purports is that the RV did not explode and the explosion was actually across the street from the RV. 

I don’t have a link but I’m sure it will pop up all over the place soon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simplest answer is often right. Setup to kill LEO. If not why not drive up and blow it. The gunshot the call to report RV ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Could the right type of bomb simulate an EMP, especially to maximize damage to electronics like a collection of dominion voter fraud machines?


Nothing that could be built with chemical explosives.

You would need an electrostatic generator in the teravolt range next to the building.

Most ATT purpose built buildings are built much stronger than conventional buildings, this started in the late 50's during the cold war.

Much of their long lines buildings are actually concrete bunkers, was in one on the Northeast corridor in NY 38 years ago.

I think that someone, who knew little, thought that they could do the same as with the Murrah building.

That bomb was almost 2-1/2 tons of ANFO, this one without actually seeing the scene, guesstimating about a half ton of it.

What makes you think that the machines are not already compromised?????


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...........Most ATT purpose built buildings are built much stronger than conventional buildings, this started in the late 50's during the cold war........


The local exchange here is a featureless, windowless brick & concrete building. More like a bunker with bricks to make it look better. One front door with glass in it, one steel emergency exit out to the rear/employee parking lot. But the only way you could tell that is drive by it. It's blurred out on Google Street View. And I doubt that's by accident....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The local exchange here is a featureless, windowless brick & concrete building. More like a bunker with bricks to make it look better. One front door with glass in it, one steel emergency exit out to the rear/employee parking lot. But the only way you could tell that is drive by it. It's blurred out on Google Street View. And I doubt that's by accident....


That is exactly what they are, unseen also are the huge air filters to scrub the interior air of any particulates.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Simplest answer is often right. Setup to kill LEO. If not why not drive up and blow it. The gunshot the call to report RV ....


If you want to kill cops why would you draw them into an area (gun shots) then play an *hour long warning on a loud speaker saying that the thing is about to blow up and give them a *20 minute countdown? It sounds like they were making a huge effort to not kill anyone.

_*one of the witnesses said she heard the recording playing at about 5:30am when the gun shots woke her up and the countdown started about 20 minutes before it blew up._


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> If you want to kill cops why would you draw them into an area (gun shots) then play an *hour long warning on a loud speaker saying that the thing is about to blow up and give them a *20 minute countdown? It sounds like they were making a huge effort to not kill anyone.
> 
> _*one of the witnesses said she heard the recording playing at about 5:30am when the gun shots woke her up and the countdown started about 20 minutes before it blew up._


 Things did not go as planned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://redstate.com/nick-arama/2020/12/25/300057-n300057

The questions asked in this article bolsters my suspicions.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

They are claiming a person of interest. Someone in the area who owned a similar RV in April 2019.

Anthony Quinn Warner.






Another Richard Jewell?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Take this for what you think it's worth.

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...ergy-weapon-caught-on-camera-before-explosion


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Could the right type of bomb simulate an EMP, especially to maximize damage to electronics like a collection of dominion voter fraud machines?


EMP can be made without a bomb. Not too difficult, but one must have an escape plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From another forum.....



> not my theory, from another forum. but, who knows?
> 
> AT&T got a contract to do forensic audit on Dominion voting machines and those machines were being moved to Nashville this past week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Robie said:


> From another forum.....


This needs to be a new thread not buried on page 7.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not saying who person of interest is. How ever they show the house on the news. Now I maybe going out a limb here but the money say someone knows then house and who lives there. In fact a lot of someones.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/nashville-explosion-police-fbi-on-the-hunt-bomber-suspect-reward


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The house was quit claim deeded to a young women in LA for $0.00 and the house was empty. Maybe the remains on the scene are from the owner?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Man. I’m seeing this bull crap kraken super computer all over the place. My sister asked me about it. 

Someone should get an award for these bs rumors going viral. 

Really people. 

Oh. I really like the one about the missile strike. Another good one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I really like the one about the missile strike. Another good one.


Why, don't ya know, that was the CIA's Air America wing brought back from retirement that fired that missile!!
They are all in their mid-70's or older, but they still are in there fighting for whoever it is they're fighting for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Next thing we know, "they" will be saying 9-11 and the Twin Towers was an inside job! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We all know there are some crazy conspiracy theories. And, some have come true.. 
Some are great entertainment.. But we all know absolute power corrupts absolutely..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why, don't ya know, that was the CIA's Air America wing brought back from retirement that fired that missile!!
> They are all in their mid-70's or older, but they still are in there fighting for whoever it is they're fighting for.


I knew it .. I knew it.. RPD.. you're involved. You must be because.. well..your old...

Lmao....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So the FBI announce that the person of interest was the bomber. DNA from the site matched.

Seems he thought Covid was spread through 5g and bombed att building.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I knew it .. I knew it.. RPD.. you're involved. You must be because.. well..your old...
> 
> Lmao....


Ummm, I can't talk about it.
And it's not listed on my DD-214 either.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> So the FBI announce that the person of interest was the bomber. DNA from the site matched.
> 
> Seems he thought Covid was spread through 5g and bombed att building.


Yup...all over and done with. Case closed.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> So the FBI announce that the person of interest was the bomber. DNA from the site matched.
> 
> Seems he thought Covid was spread through 5g and bombed att building.


Yes, and a 20 year-old severely autistic guy shot and killed 26 people in Connecticut, because he was obsessed with guns that he had too easy an access to, and then he killed himself. We know because they found his body there......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m surprised the liberal left hasn’t filed a lawsuit against the RV manufacturer or submit a Bill to limit or confiscate all RVs......or limit there size.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

"No one needs a high-capacity, military-style assault RV! I mean, just look at the movie _Stripes_..."


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> "No one needs a high-capacity, military-style assault RV! I mean, just look at the movie _Stripes_..."


EM 50 Urban assault vehicle.
https://www.amazon.com/Wheels-Stripes-Motorhome-Die-Cast-Entertainment/dp/B00IA8HKF2


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

We upgraded 2 cell phones, AT&T, and they would call out but not take calls. 
The tech and store said it was a switch in TN that was causing the issue, I called BS. We were in Greenville, SC. 
I asked a friend who is a FirstNet rep what the deal was, he jumped on it. 
It was a programming error, which involved a keyboard in Greenville, SC. 
They are blaming this bombing for way more than it caused. Those structures are supposed to be hardened, blast resistant, structures. 
This whole dang thing is a conspiracy theorists wet dream....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

DOnt let a crisis go to waste seems to be an American skapegoat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being an old soldier, my biggest question is what did he use for explosive?
That damage was pretty awesome.
I have not kept up with the storyline, did anyone announce what he used?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being an old soldier, my biggest question is what did he use for explosive?
> That damage was pretty awesome.
> I have not kept up with the storyline, did anyone announce what he used?


A satellite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being an old soldier, my biggest question is what did he use for explosive?
> That damage was pretty awesome.
> I have not kept up with the storyline, did anyone announce what he used?


EOD said allot of powder and it wasnt set as well as it could have been for maximum damage as it had too much fire.. Thats all I got out of it..
There are more pictures out there, and the US media isnt showing it all. Damage was pretty extensive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well here we go again. They were warned about him .Appears they lied when they said he was not "on the radar" Another case were they were warned.
"The Metro Nashville Police Deaptment documents also indicate that both local and federal authorities knew in August 2019 about alleged threats Warner had made, The Tennessean reported."
"When authorities visited the girlfriend at her home – about a mile and a half away from Warner’s home – she handed over two unloaded guns that she claimed belonged to Warner, telling authorities she "did not want them in the house any longer," Metro Nashville police spokesman Don Aaron told the newspaper. She also told Nashville police that Warner was "building bombs in the RV trailer at his residence," according to police.
6 officers commended for evacuating Nashville blast site"

"https://www.foxnews.com/us/nashville-bombers-girlfriend-told-police-in-2019-he-was-making-explosives-inside-rv-report"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The cops hands are tied in many of these cases by that pesky old Constitution.
Guns, bombs? Oh, but we just can’t have any Red Flag Laws, can we?
(Heavy sarcasm)


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The cops hands are tied in many of these cases by that pesky old Constitution.
> Guns, bombs? Oh, but we just can't have any Red Flag Laws, can we?
> (Heavy sarcasm)


Red Flag laws are Communist ideas. Report your neighbor. Report your coworkers. Report your friends. Report your family. Be a good Comrade and report your wife.......

I don't believe a damn thing they report about this Nashville thing. They are making up the narrative as they go.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listen to Police trying to cover their butts. What a joke. No PC bull they had a person close to him giving them the information.


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being an old soldier, my biggest question is what did he use for explosive?
> That damage was pretty awesome.
> I have not kept up with the storyline, did anyone announce what he used?


It looked (from pics I saw) to have a directional blast. One particular building took the biggest hit. The blast wave to the front and rear of the vehicle was limited. The drivers side (maybe) looked to have been the focused area. 
I am correct in that? I haven't seen any JTTF info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

